# Laparaotomy



## daniel (Mar 11, 2009)

Can these two codes be billed together.

CPT 58720
CPT 58940.59


And is this selection correct for

PROCEDURE

1) EXPLORATORY LAPAROTOMY
2) RIGHT SALPINGO-OOPHORECTOMY
3) LEFT OOPHORECTOMY


Respectfully
Daniel


----------



## amjordan (Mar 14, 2009)

Based on the information supplied, your codes are correct.  Based on CCI you do not need the modifier 59, but I know that some carriers do not follow CCI.  We have always used the RT and LT in this circumstance, so try this.  You may still get a denial or a request for supporting documentation.

CPT 58720-RT
CPT 58940-LT


----------

